# The Pegasus Diamond (NYK Line), ETA at Port Hueneme on 1/14/08



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

beamerfan said:


> I'm also in the East Bay. I'm hoping for the end of January as well.
> 
> macd1995 - Have fun in Europe. I hope you get your car before the 1st of February!


Not counting on it.. going to sandwich in some work in Dublin between a surprise visit to the fiance in Zurich, so if I get the whip before that, great.. if not... I have something to look forward to after leaving wifey (smile)


----------



## sjdude (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm also on the Pegasus Diamond. Dropped the car off at Harms on 12/6.


----------



## Varise (Apr 18, 2007)

Good news, I was finally able to get tracking on the Pegasus Diamond. At this moment, it looks like the ship is making it's approach into San Diego Harbor. I know that sometimes the ships get delayed, so it is good to see that it's on time. The ship is scheduled to leave San Diego tomorrow evening at 5pm at which time it will be en route north to Port Hueneme. It's hard to see, but the Pegasus Diamond is the southern most green arrow.


----------



## spirzada (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=JBEL
shows the ship in San Diego:
PEGASUS DIAMOND	2008-Jan-16 1640	N 32°39', W 117°07'	JBEL


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope your cars get out of Port Hueneme as fast as those on the Blue Hawk. Ours were unloaded on 1/9 and some were at their dealers by 1/14, ours left Port Hueneme last night.
Good luck


----------



## Varise (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like the Pegasus diamond has arrive at Port Hueneme a day early! Hopefully they get us moving through the process.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

Varise said:


> Looks like the Pegasus diamond has arrive at Port Hueneme a day early! Hopefully they get us moving through the process.


Looks like it left yesterday for Long Beach http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/
Did it really make it Port Hueneme already?

You could be seeing your cars by the end of next week.:thumbup:
It only took 5 to 7 days for ED cars off the Blue Hawk 
to make it to the Bay Area after being unloaded.


----------



## Varise (Apr 18, 2007)

Calvette said:


> Looks like it left yesterday for Long Beach http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/
> Did it really make it Port Hueneme already?
> 
> You could be seeing your cars by the end of next week.:thumbup:
> ...


On AIS it was showing that the ship left the San Diego Port last night at 5pm, and then arrived at the Los Angeles Harbor early this morning. Is the LA harbor also Port Hueneme?


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

Varise said:


> On AIS it was showing that the ship left the San Diego Port last night at 5pm and then arrived at the Los Angeles Harbor early this morning, is the LA harbor also Port Hueneme?


No, Port Hueneme is near Oxnard.


----------



## Varise (Apr 18, 2007)

Calvette said:


> No, Port Hueneme is near Oxnard.


False Alarm then


----------



## beamerfan (Dec 2, 2007)

Here I was getting all excited. LOL ;-)


----------



## blue_dolphin (Sep 16, 2007)

Just so you know, I walked by this AM and Pegasus Diamond is indeed docked at Port Hueneme. Unfortunately they were not actively unloading at this time, so no chance to spot my car.
I tried to take a picture but the guard at the gate yelled, "NO PICTURES!!!" so it's pretty blurry!


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Photo & report*

good job... appreciate it!


----------



## Varise (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice shot Blue Dolphin, thanks for posting that! Too bad you can't just walk over to the ship and drive your car from the port


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

blue_dolphin said:


> Just so you know, I walked by this AM and Pegasus Diamond is indeed docked at Port Hueneme. Unfortunately they were not actively unloading at this time, so no chance to spot my car.
> I tried to take a picture but the guard at the gate yelled, "NO PICTURES!!!" so it's pretty blurry!


If you were outside the gate or in a public area you should of been able to take all
the photos you want.


----------



## sjdude (Jul 7, 2006)

blue_dolphin said:


> Just so you know, I walked by this AM and Pegasus Diamond is indeed docked at Port Hueneme. Unfortunately they were not actively unloading at this time, so no chance to spot my car.
> I tried to take a picture but the guard at the gate yelled, "NO PICTURES!!!" so it's pretty blurry!


Thanks Blue_dolphin. I can't wait to get my car.


----------



## beamerfan (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the picture, blue dolphin!

I contacted my CA this weekend via phone and email to get an ETA to the dealership but he wasn't very helpful. He emailed me and told me that once the ship docks, the car is considered "sold" and no other information is provided to the dealer. Does this sound right?? He thinks somewhere between 1-2 weeks...


----------



## mlanin (Jul 9, 2007)

My 335i coupe was on this vessel. I'm in AZ and hoping to see it soon. Okay... dying to see it soon!


----------



## Varise (Apr 18, 2007)

beamerfan said:


> Thanks for posting the picture, blue dolphin!
> 
> I contacted my CA this weekend via phone and email to get an ETA to the dealership but he wasn't very helpful. He emailed me and told me that once the ship docks, the car is considered "sold" and no other information is provided to the dealer. Does this sound right?? He thinks somewhere between 1-2 weeks...


Beamerfan,

The customs broker that is responsible for clearing our vehicles once they arrive at the port can be contacted for additional status information. They can confirm if your car has cleared customs and agriculture. and also when it will be loaded on a transport truck to be taken to the dealership. The name of the company clearing the vehicles is Ted L. Rausch, and they can be reached at (562) 435-8231.


----------



## trusaleen1 (Aug 18, 2007)

This is the number you need, its the trucking company 800 449-3195. They give you all the info about when your car will hit the dealer. (I give credit to Calvette who found the number). 

Blue Hawk's cars took only 9 days from the time of the port, to clear customs, VPC, and deliver to the dealership.


----------



## blue_dolphin (Sep 16, 2007)

*Just picked up!*

I picked up my car this AM.  It's a bright sunny morning and it looked just beautiful, sparkling in the sunlight!  The rear German tourist plate was still on the car and I'll leave it until my CA plates show up. Everything else looks fine. I'm dying to get out and drive instead of sitting at work 

The dealer told me that he was surprised that it turned up so soon. He told me the customs process was a little slower than usual then yesterday, they gave him a release date in the first week of Feb so he was not expecting to see it for a while. He thought the reason for the quick release was because I really had not driven it much (just went directly from the Welt to Harms). He said the cars that have been driven more get a very thorough QC inspection, which takes longer. It also helped that my dealer is less than 10 miles from the VPC so no trucking delay!

Good luck to the rest of you still waiting!


----------



## beamerfan (Dec 2, 2007)

I called the truck agency again this morning and my car arrives at East Bay BMW at 2pm today! It's getting very close! I hope I can pick up my car tomorrow. It's supposed to rain tomorrow. :-( There goes that idea of driving a clean and shiny car! 

bbfancal - Your commute from SF to Santa Clara doesn't sound very fun! You got it worse than I do. I commute from the Oakland area to Fairfield. If you are ever on 24 east/680 north, wave. 

blue dolphin - Yahoo!! Congratulations!! Can you pass the sunshine up to the Bay Area?


----------



## klo (Jan 30, 2008)

Woohoo, my OC status finally changed to being at the VPC! Given that I heard the OC is behind a few days, hopefully my car makes it through there pretty quick and I'll get it sooner than the feb 11 eta that I was told 

Congrats on getting your car!


----------



## dwnw (Aug 5, 2007)

Woohoo, my OC status finally changed to being at the VPC! Given that I heard the OC is behind a few days, hopefully my car makes it through there pretty quick and I'll get it sooner than the feb 11 eta that I was told 

I'm rooting for you! I just started looking to see if I could find out how to track my car in the last couple days. Turns out it was on the Pegasus Diamond too. My OC status changed to VPC too as of yesterday. Our cars are probably going to be on the same truck headed north since my dealer is DeLon BMW in Salem, Oregon.


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Frustration!*

Guys.... I sat in my car..(!) played the iPod (loud), made sure my phone was paired-- dropped the top because the sun finally blasted through....and then.... I left my car at the dealer because the dealership that I purchased from did not mail the courtesy delivery check to the Dealer that I was picking up from...

Can you imaging the frustration of having to wait 2 months and then not being able to pick up your car?? I am leaving for Europe on Friday, so I don't get to drive it until the 13th...:thumbdwn:

One positive:
My curbed rims were not fixed when I dropped off, so the guys at South Creek BMW will fix it free of charge..

What would you guys do?????????


----------



## blue_dolphin (Sep 16, 2007)

How incredibly frustrating, *macd1995*!

Well, if you'd gotten it today, where would you have left it during your Europe trip? Maybe just as well to to leave it safely at the dealer rather than in an airport or other lot?

Nah, I know you'd have wanted to be driving it in that sunshine and THEN leave it at the dealer for the rim repair.

You have my sympathy!


----------



## macd1995 (Jul 1, 2007)

blue_dolphin said:


> How incredibly frustrating, *macd1995*!
> 
> Well, if you'd gotten it today, where would you have left it during your Europe trip? Maybe just as well to to leave it safely at the dealer rather than in an airport or other lot?
> 
> ...


It would have been great to get off the plane and then jump into my vert... that would have been awesome.. maybe instead I go from the plane directly to the dealer..? grrr


----------



## bbfancal (Aug 13, 2007)

The trucking company tells me my car was dropped off at the dealership in San Mateo yesterday. No word from my CA, so I call him on his cell and he tells me he is off today so knows nothing about my car. Arghh. Looks like tomorrow at the very earliest!


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

bbfancal said:


> The trucking company tells me my car was dropped off at the dealership in San Mateo yesterday. No word from my CA, so I call him on his cell and he tells me he is off today so knows nothing about my car. Arghh. Looks like tomorrow at the very earliest!


Why not call the new car manager or service dept mgr?


----------



## bbfancal (Aug 13, 2007)

Good tip--thanks.


----------



## dwnw (Aug 5, 2007)

Jim Mannheimer at Delon BMW in Salem, Oregon contacted me this afternoon to let me know my car is at the Dealership and ready to pick up. 

I'm guessing that KLO's car was on the same truck headed for his dealership in Seattle.


----------



## klo (Jan 30, 2008)

dwnw said:


> Jim Mannheimer at Delon BMW in Salem, Oregon contacted me this afternoon to let me know my car is at the Dealership and ready to pick up.
> 
> I'm guessing that KLO's car was on the same truck headed for his dealership in Seattle.


yessss....i just called the trucking company, and they said its in Fife right now, about 30 miles away from my dealer ...hopefully it'll get there either late today, or tomorrow morning. I'm so excited i can't even work right now...


----------



## Barubo (Aug 21, 2007)

Yea, finally picked up Hilda today. It's been a long wait but now all is well. Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------



## spirzada (Oct 29, 2007)

Just most others, I picked up my car today too. Couldn't see any damage.
Mileage was +4 to what it was when we dropped off in Munich, exactly
6 weeks and day ago (12/12). Cheers everyone.


----------



## beamerfan (Dec 2, 2007)

I picked up my car on Thursday. It's a beauty! Despite the awful weather conditions, things went smoothly. Thanks to all that posted on this thread. You guys rock! For those in the Bay Area, see you on the roads!


----------



## bbfancal (Aug 13, 2007)

I picked mine up Saturday. It's gorgeous. Thanks for all the helpful info.


----------



## klo (Jan 30, 2008)

Picking mine up in...30 min


----------

